# Pullin my Hair out and Scratchin my Head ?



## Bucktcherry (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok Guys, I been buildin slots for a long time but this ones got me stumped. First its a Life-Like M Chassis. I put a 6 Ohm armature in it from a tyco and its been tested on my 2 Meters. Has New everything , except Magnets. New Brushes, Brush Tubes and Springs. It stalls out, meaning:drunk: I have to spin the rear axle to get it rolling again, then after several attempts it will start up again. Ive swaped out several Arm's and same thing. It never really seems to hit full RPM either, like my others. ANY IDEAS ?? Anyone have any Magnets for these they wanna get rid of. Can,t find any on E-bay or Jag Hobbies. Thanks All !


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Check for any corrosion on the shoes to hangers, try flipping the magnets around, top to bottom, Also are you sure the arm is timed correctly for the M chassis, I am not an inline guy by any means but I know there are some arms that you can swap & others while they will run are not timed correctly for some chassis swaps.

Boosted


----------



## Bucktcherry (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks, Ya, Im runnin power straight to the brush tubes. Maybe the tyco arms won't run in the M's.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Tyco timing all wrong for the M chassis. Try a Super G Plus or BSRT G3 arm.


----------



## Bucktcherry (Apr 4, 2014)

There in lies my problem, Thanks so much


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bucktcherry said:


> There in lies my problem, Thanks so much


was sounding like a; "Flat-Spot" on the armature... timing w/ give = symptoms as well......

GLAD U got it figured out & TY 4 the info.. this will help others down the road 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Timing is not compatable with the M chassis!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Opps, guess I should read all responses first......huh?

JS


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Opps, guess I should read all responses first......huh?
> 
> JS


naw, it's just re-affirming the issue :thumbsup:
Pete 123 :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

tjetsgrig said:


> Timing is not compatable with the M chassis!


While the rest of us guess & ponder, words from the Master only confirm our beliefs from his tutoring. 

Jim Knows

Glad to see your still kicking around here and hope your doing well.

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Boost! Yep, still alive!!

JS


----------

